# Blue lobsters!!



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG I'm so happy. I went to my lfs which is very very awesome. I went to get some more cool shrimp for my big peaceful(ish) tank and right next to the black cherry shrimp I was buying was a bright cobalt blue lobster chowing down on some veggies. He was sooooo pretty I couldn't pass him up. Of course I can't put him with others as he will kill them while thy sleep. I am picking him up monday after I take one of my QT tanks and ready it for him(10g) but I will move him to a 30 nd maybe get 2 more. Anybody have any experience with keeping these guys? Not just the blue ones but any? I want to set it up this weekend and also get a good idea for the 30g set up for 3. They are soooo pretty


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I keep a self cloner (markosweb) crayfish... Definatly *do not* allow any non-dwarf in with fish. Or plants. Bascically, if they can eat it, they will destroy it. Crayfish are messy animals. One bonus though is that some species don't need heaters (not sure about blues).


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yea.. Thats what they told me. I love plants. The only tank wthout plants is my African cichlid tank and it annoys me..lol. They rip up silk plants too ..brats! So I still plan to add plants from my another tank on occasion knowing they will be destroyed in no time. and absolutely no fish in there. I would love it if something..like anything?? could live with them but if not oh well. I have a feeling they may need a heater(I'll ask when I pick the first one up thanks for bringing that up.) and I have a few spares so it no prob. But geez what the heck do I put in there to make it pretty? They are so f-ing amazing looking i'll just put up with their needs. They don't even look real!


Oh..and MattsBettas. Do they prefer sand? What is yours on?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine is bare bottom right now, until I pick up gravel from a friend on here. They like to dig but they will be fine as long as they can hide (PVC pipe works great). Sand would probably be fine.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Found one of them so you can see. Aren't they pretty. The store will order 2 more as I get ready and used to there needs. Interestig though. They claim on this site they are fine with ther fish but my instincts tell me to trust the store. They do massive tanks of all kids and custums build so I don't think this little $20 sale means much...except giving proper care. Looks like they do like to dig in sand. I can't wat. Perhaps I'll pick him up this weekend  http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+1641&pcatid=1641

Would it be wrong to put 1 or two fish in at first to see if tey are in fact friendly with any other fish?... I can handle a loss...hmm..


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes... Putting a fish in with an aggressive animal that you have been told multiple times will kill fish is simply cruel.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yea, your right. 
Unless I put him in my cichlid tank when finished...JUST KIDDING! lol I would ever do that with those jack @$$es of mine ;-) . Guess I jus figure a way to make in interesting for him and his future roomies. Maybe add one of another color..idk. I'll just have fun with decor and plan a concrete theme seeing as I can really plant this tank.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Crayfish are cannibals, so in order to keep multiple specimens you will need a large tank - larger than you have. Just stick with the one, or if you want, you can try keeping a pair. You can sex them by looking at their undersides - pictures are available on the Internet (easier for you to look them up than for me to explain).

As for keeping crayfish with fish - there are some options you have. Like you said, anything that sleeps near the bottom isn't going to last long. In my experience, barbs make excellent tank mates for crayfish. Danios do too. Also top water fish like golden wonder killis and African butterflies are safe.

Crayfish live in both warm and cold climates, so temperature is not very important.

Just make sure you have a good top - they are very good at escaping, though in my experience they only try to escape from small tanks.

Gravel or sand? Doesn't matter.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

How do you do things when it comes to cleaning time? Let them get used to your hands and then pick them up and put them in a temp container and siphon things out?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No... Don't touch them. Stresses them out and can be dangerous for you. Siphon around them.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There's no need to handle them, but it's not a big deal if you do. You would just grab it by the carapace. But, there really is no need to handle it.

Crayfish shed their shells periodically - more frequently when they are younger. It's important to leave the shell in the tank for the crayfish to eat (they'll eat every piece). They will recycle nutrients that way. It's also good to feed them shrimp, live or dead. They get iodine and other important nutrients they need that way.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Which tank is too small Jaysee? I know the Qt is too small. The Fish Room says they will thrive in a 30 and given enough hides they'd be fine. But I do have proper filters for larger just would need a tank then but that's cheap. A female male pair would be nice. What would you recommend size wise?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would go with a 55 gallon (4 foot) for 2 crayfish. It may work fine in smaller tanks, but I give advice that is high probability for success. The smaller the tank, the more likely one is to kill the other. I think a 30 is too small for more than 1, but if you were inclined to try, I would try with a pair. As I mentioned before, you can grab them by the carapace and turn them over to check the sex.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Chevko said:


> How do you do things when it comes to cleaning time? Let them get used to your hands and then pick them up and put them in a temp container and siphon things out?


They're not small at all they is noooo risk of them getting caught even in my larger water change siphon. I think to mess with my friends ill take a picture of it( not in the tank) and send it to them after I go down to the boat later this month haha. Ill alter the photo to look like it was either in the kitchen on the boat off the back of it ;-)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I would go with a 55 gallon (4 foot) for 2 crayfish. It may work fine in smaller tanks, but I give advice that is high probability for success. The smaller the tank, the more likely one is to kill the other. I think a 30 is too small for more than 1, but if you were inclined to try, I would try with a pair. As I mentioned before, you can grab them by the carapace and turn them over to check the sex.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks .. That sounds good. Ill try to get a pair. I've never done pairs before but I would for this guy. I hv a filter for a 70g that's nice so that should be good for a 55ish. Should I look more for length seeing as the like the bottom ? ( seems that would make more sense.

Edit -Whats up with the smily face on this post


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh..sorry for the thousand questions. I have live & frozen brine shrimp, frozen mysis shrimp on hand for other aquatic pets. Are those good or do they like some other kind?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, length is good. Those foods are a good addition to their diet. You can also add ghost shrimp to the tank. They will eat them over time.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

So 46 bow front for a pair it is! The 1st coming home is a girl . They're going to try to get a male for me soon. So an African butterfly looks cool. Ill try one of those too. Do they like groups or pairs? Sorry I'm on my phone and hard to look up. Is his tank big enough for that?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Just to be clear, there still is a risk that one will kill the other. I'm curious to see what will happen, honestly.

African butterflies are cool to look at, but they are quite boring. They don't do much but sit there. I would get yourself a trio of golden wonder killis instead. They are FAR more interesting to watch and much more active.




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Just to be clear, there still is a risk that one will kill the other. I'm curious to see what will happen, honestly.
> 
> African butterflies are cool to look at, but they are quite boring. They don't do much but sit there. I would get yourself a trio of golden wonder killis instead. They are FAR more interesting to watch and much more active.
> 
> ...


Yea... I know there is a risk. They order them 1 at a time and I will only get it if it's a male. I know some will not like me saying I'm OK with the risk but after you start putting together an all male aggressive cichlid tank you sorta get OK with these thing(luckily no deaths yet!). But after picking her up to put her in the tank... frankly I feel bad for her. I took a good look and looks like someone nipped a bit of two of her legs(is that what you call them??lol) . She is really fun to watch all by herself really. So all in all I will not be completey sad if she is alone in the 46 but I'm open to getting the male if one comes along. At least I do have a good number of decent sized QT tanks for misbehaving ones. And on second thought I think if I do gt another I'd like to observe the personality first to see how it behaves. My girl is with a good sized barb right now and so far she just holds her claws up when it steals her food but she doesn't actually do anything about it (yet)

Also they didn't have on hand any African butterflies this week so I have time to decide. But MAN SHE IS PURDY! 


(I skipped the 10g qt for her and just transfered the BB for a quick cycle on the 46)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

When a crayfish loses a limb, it grows back a little more after each molting of the shell until its back to normal.

People who are used to keeping Corys and tetras and all can sometimes freak out when they see aggression, but it's normal for certain kinds of fish. Anyone who mixes cichlids knows that aggression is normal, especially with Africans. You are right - some people are afraid to take any risks at all, but that shouldn't stop you from taking a calculated risk. If no one took risks, then we would not learn anything....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've developed a real appreciation for inverts. If the bigger ones are as much fun to watch as my CPOs, you'll spend a lot of time gazing at her/their tank. How big do yours get? Are they the ones that get 5"? Or bigger?

Congratulations and post a photo when you can.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I've developed a real appreciation for inverts. If the bigger ones are as much fun to watch as my CPOs, you'll spend a lot of time gazing at her/their tank. How big do yours get? Are they the ones that get 5"? Or bigger?
> 
> Congratulations and post a photo when you can.


I'm trying! hahaha. She's camera shy. I have a decentish pic I just took but my phone made it blurry however when I get it upoaded tp photo bucket I'll share it anyway. You can still see how pretty she is with the blur. Then she went down one of the holes in her rock to explore right after that. She really is so cute to watch. She does like to dig and it's fun to watch her run out grab food then hide behind the rock to chow down. I'll post more tomorrow as well when maybe she'll be more settled. 
Oh... and yes she's bigger. She is maybe 4-5 inches now and will get a little bigger
Yes, Jaysee...I get why people worry about the risks but I don't risk stuff for cruel reasons and I do my homework. I mean hell...I let my son go out and surf in the ocean at 5 and on his own at 7 and I had enough parents gasping when they saw him go out like I was a bad parent ( or my daughter snorkeling in open ocean at 3 before I got in with her). People get judged all the time. But I do appreciate anyones point of view and take it into consideration if I find it valid for my reasoning. 
Glad to hear her legs will heal. I was hoping they would.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well here she is. Super burry but you can still see her. From what I understand, RussellTheShihTzu...she can get maybe 6-8inches.



And here's her new home right after she his inside her rock ... I think I need to add more sand for her to dig in though. It's a work in progress.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like a rosy barb there - a species I have kept with crayfish with great success. I'd get more of them  the blue lobster with the red barbs and yellow golden wonder killis will be quite a colorful tank.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep. 'Tis what it is. Seems to have some serious balls if you ask me. Went straight between the pinchers to nab food. 1 day is too early to say but they look like they have an understanding.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup, that's why barbs are good tank mates for crayfish. I was actually more worried about the crayfish.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Just... Don't be surprised if the other fish end up as crayfish food. The second they are sick or on the bottom of the tank for too long they are goners.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Just... Don't be surprised if the other fish end up as crayfish food. The second they are sick or on the bottom of the tank for too long they are goners.


I know. Well aware the "lobster"(crayfish lol) is opportunistic. I'll hope for the best and provide many hides and attempt real plants...well ones that don't get planted as I understand crayfish throw all that ish wherever they want haha. and if it turns to be a problem as mentioned before I do have an absurd amount of large QT tanks. I keep good watch.
I chose the barb because it is a better match then the average fish for this tank


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would also recommend more hides in case of territorial disputes between the two crayfish. Even cheap terra cotta pots would work.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes. When I find the right 2nd crayfish I'll make sure the have seperate refuges. I'm taling it slow as to make sure I play all cards to the best that can be expected. I hope it works.
Did you keep yours by itself?

side note. I have an all male Mbuna cichlid tank if you want to know about territorial disputes. When they were establishing "tank boss" I felt some needed a spanking and a timeout...lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup. Some may think differently but these animals aren't really meant to be with anything of a different species IMO/E.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Yup. Some may think differently but these animals aren't really meant to be with anything of a different species IMO/E.


No... I know Matt. Not saying you didn't make a good choice. But I do feel I honestly am being careful with my decisions. Honeslty. Every species is different otherwise she wouldn't have been the lucky queen of the 46. And I also have some dwarf orange ones that are happy members of my 75 community. But I appreciate your input.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

MattsBettas said:


> Yup. Some may think differently but these animals aren't really meant to be with anything of a different species IMO/E.


See, and I had absolutely no issues with predation with any of the crayfish I've kept.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, I've had one of the least violent species destroy a tank... Make your own decisions and know the risks.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Agent, here's a video of my old 29. butterflies RARELY leave the surface - it did NOT like being filmed, but you get a good look at it.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Agent, here's a video of my old 29. butterflies RARELY leave the surface - it did NOT like being filmed, but you get a good look at it.


Awww. looks like my girl! Is that a boy one? Very nice tank If I do lots of decore do you think I'd have the space to have the african butterfly, the trio you talked about and the barb? Or if not what should be OK with going too far? It's righ nest to my 75 so it would be nice to get a pretty mix like that!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

She isn't as shy this morning. I took a video of feeding time. As you'll see my daughter is in love my this crayfish...so there is some 4yr old commentary going on haha 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9ZYKVHOvcY


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Their mouth is in their chest ;-)

You could get some trumpet snails for the tank, or any snails really. The crayfish will eat them.


They will need a more cozy cave for when they molt. A few days before they will disappear - no need to feed them as they will not come out to eat. when it's time, they will leave the cave, shed their shell, and then return to the cave again until the new one is hard. crayfish are extremely vulnerable during that time - a hungry pack of neons could kill them  Like I mentioned, leave the shell in the tank - they will eat it all. The claws are the last part to leave the old shell. On a rare occasion, a claw can become stuck and not release from the shell. when this happens, the crayfish will drop the limb to free itself, so if you ever see that it has just one claw all of a sudden, that is why.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Their mouth is in their chest ;-)
> 
> You could get some trumpet snails for the tank, or any snails really. The crayfish will eat them.
> 
> ...


haha...sorry brain doesn't work when my daughter is in my ear sounding crazy. That rock has a few holes that lead to an underwater palace of hidden small spots and several exits..is that good or would another be better. She likes to dissapear into in and surface from one of the holes after an hour at a time. I'm not getting freakin neons. lol I don't care for them much. Really..neons killl them..geez. Thats like a baby poodle killing a lion :-?. I don't really want annoying fish in there just a big(ish) one or two that'll do well with it. It's a crayfish tank basically and the fish that end up in there will just be decoration.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No no no, I was not suggesting neons - the crayfish will certainly eat them. I was just using them as an example of how the crayfish cannot protect itself when it's shell is soft.

That thing is good for just the one, but if you get two, it might be a problem if one has molted and the other is roaming through it, you know?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> No no no, I was not suggesting neons - the crayfish will certainly eat them. I was just using them as an example of how the crayfish cannot protect itself when it's shell is soft.
> 
> That thing is good for just the one, but if you get two, it might be a problem if one has molted and the other is roaming through it, you know?


No...I got what you meant about the neons. It was a gut reaction. If they got eaten I wouldn't care *ducks head* lol.I would however be pissed if it hurt the lobster.
I think if they find a male I'd do like I have to with the cichlids and turn the lights off, move her stuff around and add his own cave. meh, we'll see what happens. I really like that rock. I may look for another similar but smaller one to keep on hand for another if I get one... if I don't find one I can always toss it into the cichlid tank when they start acting bratty again.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Agent13 said:


> If they got eaten I wouldn't care *ducks head* lol


Careful now - you might trigger some heart attacks talking like that ;-)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ehhh... They'll be fine. When I was changing my Avatar I almost put up a pic of the largest Fish someone down the dock from me caught During a fishing competition in March harbor last year. But I decided to be cute just put up a picture of a live Starfish so as not to offend anyone lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Good choice on the avatar pic - didn't notice the starfish though ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

oops..it meant to say Marsh Harbour(bahamas). It was an awesome competition! The winner was a girl I knew and jesus her boat would make anybody cry. Super pretty luxury fishing boat. The star fish was not to far from where that marina was.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I once posted pics (not here) of a dissected tetra, to demonstrate that the stomach is significantly larger than it's eye - to combat the incorrect statement that "a fish's stomach is the size of it's eye". My word based on 25 years of fishing and 6 years of working on a fishing boat was not sufficient proof for them. I was told that my experience with saltwater gamefish did not apply. So I netted a flame tetra out of my tank and placed the eye and stomach in close proximity with the rest of the fish nearby for "proof". Oh the horror!!! The injustice!! How awful!! But they never made that comparison again ;-)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

hahaha..It's rough. I keep fish but I also enjoy fishing competitions. Hell some of the boats have tanks on board that I know of(the huge ones...mostly Italian built that are stable enough). Actually after I'm done at the pool I'll send you the picture of that fish. I was cuious as to what it was but I was too busy drinking with the other boaters to remember to ask lol


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Soooo.. one of the pet stores where I know the fish dude called. They have a possibly male blue lobster in. Here's the catch. He is considerably smaller at the moment then my female. How much more of a risk would this be then a somewhat similar sized male? I want him but I'm scuurred... what to do ...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Approximately how much smaller? With a lot of hiding spots there is a good chance he will be fine.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You can grow it out in another tank and then introduce them, or you can wait for a larger one. Or you can chance it ;-)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well watching her right now maybe I'll get him(if it's a boy for sure) and grow in a spare tank. I'm watching her now that it's night and have the night blue light on .....she's a little devil. maybe this is why I love her hahaha. She is chasing the barbs and they are like" ehh whatcha gonna do?". (got a few more barbs and 3 golden wonder killifish). Se loves to show off and investigate every inch of the tank so I have no clue how this will go once they meet if I get him. she is curently taking her plants and putting them where she wants them.....I should just toss decor in there and see if she has good placement sense haha


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I call them aquatic bulldozers


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I call them aquatic bulldozers


hahaha... so true. but so are my cichlids. When I mostly finish stocking the new 72(i thought it was75 but wrong) I should try to get that on video too. The even cut territory lines in the sand! I love hese weirdos! Is it wrong to love he ones that are self possessed and total biotches...??

Russell, I have many other inverts...some super cute ones in my 75. I'd be happy to post pics of them when they aren't hiding. I have blue velvet shrimp, bamboo shrimp, two dwarf orange crayfish, RCS, black berry shrimp, amanos, and something else that looks like crystal red shrimp.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Those ones are the most fun to watch XD.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Which? The Blue? the cichlids or the other inverts? .. sorry it's a zoo over here ;-)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah cichlids move stuff around, but the crayfish will use its claws to push the substrate around, like a bulldozer 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll take video another day of the africans. They are just as bad. So I guess the didn't lke their original setup and ummm...weeelll.. it's now their design not mine.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

That's one of the reasons why cichlids are smarter then bettas - bettas don't alter the tank to their liking. They just blow bubbles ;-)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Bettas are probably too small to move a lot of things... and I've seen some dig in the gravel to make a spot to sit, and a betta dig underneath a divider, so you aren't completely right. Cichlids definatly do it more but bettas can too. Just wanted to point that out lol.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Bettas are probably too small to move a lot of things... and I've seen some dig in the gravel to make a spot to sit, and a betta dig underneath a divider, so you aren't completely right. Cichlids definatly do it more but bettas can too. Just wanted to point that out lol.


uerrrmm... hold on.. I'll take a pic of on of mine..brb lol


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well they aren't easy to take pics of lol. 
So Matt, Mine so far are mostly just a bit over 1 inch. They are baby's with BIG attitudes. And all except the albino zebra rearange there "homes" and clean their rocks. Like picking the sand off. The demasoni (the blue and black striped guy) picks up sand that makes he rock "messy":roll: then puts it in the crater that my Acei has built. And even though they are little they stil move the rocks. The Rusty has been digging a hole under a rock MUCH bigger then him to loosen it and has been shoving it towards his other rocks lol 
Sorry for the picture quality...looks like I need to replace my phone(It went swimming in the Ocean a little while back (note to self..when walking up the dock to the bar after drinking on the boat don't bring phne)

The is Demasoni picking sand off his log haha


This one is a rust color..don't know why the picture looks yellow...?


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Wow,blue lobsters!! thats way too cool


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks... She is super pretty and also funny to watch. She was annoyed with the barbs last night and chased them around but they didn't care. Claws all open ... Even at me when I got close to her but didn't pinch anyone. I have a male now but he has a pattern to him so I need to look up exactly what kind of blue lobster he is


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

*The Boy!*

So here is the smaller boy I was talking about. He doesn't look the same as you can see and he is about at least 1/3 or less the size of the girl. I did get him because he just looked so cool with the pattern but what type is he? He surely can't be the same type she is...can he?
Well as for the experiment of housing two together. He stays in a 10g most of the time but I put him in with the girl while I was home for lunch. I threw in two ghost shrimps to see what would happen lol. Jaysee...you were wrong those shrimps took NO time to be munched! They actually picked out the shrimps they wanted and then scooted back about 3inches from eachother face to face and ate them. 
I'm going to leave the boy in until I get the kids after work. Or should I just leave him in? She didn't act aggresively towards him( I know that can change..I'm not that blonde :lol He hasn't acted opened his claws at anyone...well me, but he wasn't happy about being picked up. She uprooted the plants again but oh well the golden wonders seem to think its a really fun carousel at the top of the water haha

Thoughts on keeping him in? And what kind he really is?


----------

